# Bếp từ và bếp hồng ngoại: Thiết bị gia dụng nào tiện lợi nhất trong gia đình



## DonKihote (3/8/18)

*Bếp từ và bếp hồng ngoại là hai dòng sản phẩm được sử dụng phổ biến nhất trong phòng bếp. Tuy nhiên, để nói về sự tiện dụng của hai sản phẩm này, rất nhiều người dùng đang còn bỡ ngỡ trong việc lựa chọn 1 trong 2 dòng sản phẩm trên.*

Bếp từ và bếp hồng ngoại là hai dòng sản phẩm gia dụng đều được trang bị những tính năng ưu việt giúp cho công việc bếp núc trở nên nhanh chóng và đơn giản hơn rất nhiều. Thế nhưng, bạn đã bao giờ tự hỏi liệu giữa bếp từ và bếp hồng ngoại , thiết bị gia dụng nào tiện lợi hơn chưa? Thì thông qua bài viết này chúng ta hãy cùng nhau tìm hiểu về công dụng của hai dòng sản phẩm này nhé.

*Công dụng của bếp hồng ngoại *
Bếp hồng ngoại hoạt động theo nguyên lý sử dụng năng lượng ánh sáng hồng ngoại làm nóng mặt kính và truyền nhiệt từ mặt kính vào đáy nồi, chảo để làm chín thực phẩm. Bếp hồng ngoại không kén nồi, chảo như bếp từ nên sử dụng được hầu hết mọi chất liệu như sành, sứ, inox, thủy tinh,… Người dùng còn có thể dùng bếp để nướng thịt hoặc các thực phẩm khác, đây là một điểm rất tiện lợi của bếp hồng ngoại mà bếp từ thì cảm thấy tự “hổ thẹn”.




_Bếp hồng ngoại_​
Nhược điểm của bếp hồng ngoại chính là do phải qua trung gian mặt kính, không trực tiếp truyền nhiệt, vì vậy sẽ có thời gian nấu lâu hơn bếp từ. Mặt bếp sau khi sử dụng rất nóng, nếu như bạn vô tình chạm phải có thể gây bỏng. Gây nguy hiểm cho người sử dụng, nhất là những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ. Vậy nên khi mua bếp hồng ngoại, bạn nên chọn sản phẩm có tính năng khóa trẻ em, hay với việc vừa sử dụng xong bạn nên bỏ ở những nơi tránh xa tầm tay của trẻ…

*Công dụng của bếp từ*
Bếp từ là loại thiết bị ứng dụng nguyên lý cảm ứng điện từ, tạo ra nhiệt làm nóng trực tiếp nồi, chảo. Dòng điện đi qua mặt bếp sẽ tạo thành từ trường sinh ra nhiệt và tiếp xúc trực tiếp với đáy nồi nhiễm từ. Hiệu suất đun nấu của bếp từ cao cấp đạt đến 90% giúp nấu ăn siêu nhanh, tiết kiệm cả thời gian nấu và điện năng tiêu thụ trong gia đình bạn.




Bếp từ​Nhược điểm duy nhất của bếp từ chính là việc nó chỉ sử dụng được các loại nồi, chảo có đáy nồi nhiễm từ. Vì vậy, người dùng phải thêm một khoản kha khá để thay mới toàn bộ nồi, chảo trong gia đình mình. Bù lại, sản phẩm an toàn với trẻ em, tiết kiệm điện, rút ngắn thời gian đun nấu thực phẩm.

*Nên chọn bếp từ hay bếp hồng ngoại cho gia đình ?*
Cả hai dòng sản phẩm gia dụng này đều dễ dàng vệ sinh bởi bề mặt đều được làm từ kính cường lực. Bạn chỉ cần lấy khăn mềm ẩm nước lau sơ qua sau khi sử dụng là được. Tuy nhiên, đối với bếp hồng ngoại, bạn phải chờ khoảng 20 phút để mặt bếp nguội hoàn toàn mới có thể vệ sinh. Con số này chỉ là 10 phút đối với bếp từ. Ngược lại, bếp từ lại có giá thành cao hơn so với bếp hồng ngoại.

Trên thị trường đồ gia dụng hiện nay có khá nhiều mẫu bếp từ và bếp hồng ngoại đa dạng tha hồ cho bạn lựa chọn. Tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng và kinh tế gia đình của mình mà bạn có sự cân nhắc hợp lý nhất. Với bếp từ, bạn có thể tham khảo các sản phẩm thương hiệu như bếp từ Sunhouse, bếp từ Đức, Munchen, Lorca, Midea, Bluestone,… Còn đối với bếp hồng ngoại, bạn có thể tin tưởng lựa chọn các thương hiệu uy tín như bếp hồng ngoại Sunhouse, bếp hồng ngoại Sanaky, Kitchenlux, Teka,…

=> Kết luận; Cả bếp từ và bếp hồng ngoại đều là hai thiết bị gia dụng rất cần thiết cho việc nấu ăn của gia đình, tuỳ vào nhu cầu, mục đích và điều kiện sử dụng, nơi bạn sinh sống mà chúng ta sẽ chọn lựa 1 trng 2 dòng sản phẩm này sao cho phù hợp nhất. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên chọn lựa các dòng sản phẩm chính hãng để đảm bảo an toàn khi sử dụng nhé.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

